# e-book Manager (Calibre) for Mac OS X Panther (10.3.9)?



## marbues (May 23, 2009)

The library on my K2 is becoming somewhat extensive and I'd like to find a program to manage them.  I've read many posts that recommend Calibre - checked it out and it's exactly what I'm looking for.  Unfortunately, they don't support my version of Mac OS X 10.3.9.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a quality e-book manager comparable to Calibre that can be downloaded to my Mac?

Checked the boards but can't find another thread to address this problem.  If there is one, please direct me to it.

Thanks,
M


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I'm both a Mac and Windows user, and use Calibre on my Leopard partition, but unfortunately don't yet know of a program for Tiger. I'm sure someone on these boards will though if you give it some time. By the way, what kind of dog is Zeus?


----------



## marbues (May 23, 2009)

Zeus was supposed to be Rotti and Shepard - that's what we were told when we got him.  I didn't believe it so we had his doggie DNA done and he's Beagle, Boston and Bulldog but there's a bigger dog in there because he's taller and over 65 pounds!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know that you will find anything really useful for an operating system that is six years old....


----------



## marbues (May 23, 2009)

Yes, I know my operating system is six years old and, unfortunately, times are tough and upgrading is not an option right now.  I also know that this board is supportive and much more savvy than I am.  That's why I asked this question of the Kindle community that has the resources (above others) to either answer my question or direct me.  If a software program is available that is better than my Excel spreadsheet...


----------

